# im back



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

hey im back on the forum and now its renewed so i had to reregister but o well im back.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Everyone had to re-register so don't feel bad. LOL


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

You don't need to say you registered, cuz everyone did. So we can assume u had to.


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

i kno i was just sayin cuz i was kinda mad i lost my rank


----------

